# Paddle Steam Engine



## m_kilde (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello Folks

Well I finally got started on my next project.
It will be an engine type looking a bit like the ones used in paddle steamers, the type where the paddle wheel was behind the hull.

A CAD of the hole project :







The project so far :






I also would like to show a close up on the bolts that I need to make 42 pcs. of for this engine, it is M3 bolts with a 2.6 mm keywidth :






Any comment is welcome


----------



## JimN (Dec 28, 2009)

Great start, and interesting engine. Will watch the build. 

JimN


----------



## Kermit (Dec 28, 2009)

You're doing the bolts completely from scratch(bar stock)?

Wow! Nice job and alot of threading too!  I can't see any oil grooves or oiling holes in . Will you be using an oiler of any kind?

Kermit


----------



## ozzie46 (Dec 28, 2009)

Will be watching with great interest.

 Ron


----------



## Deanofid (Dec 29, 2009)

It looks like an interesting engine. Should have an intriguing motion, too.

I like the looks of the screws, (not to mention the rest of your progress). Did you make them on a manual machine? Sorry, I have fasteners on the brain.

Dean


----------



## m_kilde (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi All
Thanks for the comments

The bolts is made from bar stock free machining steel, the thread is made by use os a tapping die in the lathe and the hexagon head is milled one face at the time in my miling attacment on the lathe, so it is a good change to spend time at the lathe/milling attachment 

I have no plans of lubricating cups or the like, just a squit of oil at appropriate places, from the oil can, from time to time.


----------



## JohnLanark (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Mogens, great project, will watch with interest. In the original of the type, is there a drive astern to the paddlewheel? John


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice start Mogens. Will look forward to watching the progress on this one.

Bill


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 29, 2009)

A great rendering Mogens. Engines with Stephenson linkage are great to watch in action. As John stated, I'm curious about the usage of the engine. Having studied stern paddlewheel boats and engines this type is generally used for sidewheel type boats but you learn something new every day. About what size will it be, bore, stroke?
gbritnell


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh this will be interesting. I like paddle wheel boats.
Please keep up the detail and pics.


----------



## tel (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, not to usurp Mogens' thread, but yes, they are usually associated with side wheelers, with the wheels mounted directly on the crankshaft.


----------



## don-tucker (Dec 29, 2009)

It's good to see someone making a paddle engine,my brother and I made the Egar T Westbury designed model about 30 years ago with a few modifications.Here it is ,hope it will give you some inspiration.
Don


----------



## m_kilde (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Don

Your picture I believe I found, amongs others, on the internet and the very same picture/design have given me much inspiration to my design - so thanks to you and your brother and of course Mr. Westbury


----------



## don-tucker (Dec 29, 2009)

That is strange,you found my pic on the internet,I remember e-mailing one to a Dutch guy who was was writting an articicle on the last dutch paddle steamer,other than that I don't know how it got on there.
Don


----------



## m_kilde (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi again Don

The link is :

http://images.google.dk/imgres?imgu...ddle+engine&gbv=2&ndsp=18&hl=da&sa=N&start=18

Seems this fellow has build the engine from the original ETW plans from ME.

But never the less, I will thank you for your reply with picture, in this forum


----------



## don-tucker (Dec 29, 2009)

That's not our engine,we made the small ends more of the marine type,but thanks for that .
hope you enjoy your build.
Don


----------



## m_kilde (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello Folks

After the rather time consuming job of making the 42 pcs. small bolts, I now have made the upper bracket for the main bearings






All that is left now, is the rest :big:


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 5, 2010)

m_kilde  said:
			
		

> All that is left now, is the rest :big:



Now, that's funny, Mogens!


----------



## m_kilde (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi to all

Well I'm sorry that things is going a little slow, but now I have made the crankshaft for the engine.






I was planning to make the shaft from seperate parts, but my skills didn't suffice to make a shaft that runs thrue, so I made the shaft by turning between centres.


----------



## kvom (Jan 30, 2010)

> I was planning to make the shaft from seperate parts, but my skills didn't suffice to make a shaft that runs thrue, so I made the shaft by turning between centres.



That's a lot of skill right there. Very nice!

On the similar Westbury paddle engine there are two center bearing supports, which allowed two separate crankshafts joined with a coupling. So that way a composite crankshaft is much more doable. Having had problems getting a multipiece crankshaft to turn smoothly with my paddleducks engine build, I can appreciate the issues you had.


----------



## ozzie46 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thats a skill in itself. Nice job.

 Ron


----------



## ironman (Feb 18, 2010)

Has this engine been completed? I haven't seen any info on it. Thanks, ironman


----------



## m_kilde (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello Folks

Very sorry for the very slow progress on my engine.

I have now made and installede til cylindreblock, hope to get a little more speed on the project again


----------



## m_kilde (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello All

Now I have made some covers for the steam cylindres, and got to use some more of my many bolts


----------



## m_kilde (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello Folks

Today I made the guides for the crosshead and mounted them on the engine


----------



## m_kilde (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello Folks

Now I have made the pistons, pistonrods and pistonrodglands


----------



## Maryak (Jul 6, 2010)

mk,

It's really starting to take shape now, very nice workmanship. :bow:

Best Regards
bob


----------



## m_kilde (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello Folks

Well ! Now I have made the crossheads for my engine


----------



## larry1 (Jul 18, 2010)

Mogens, very good looking engine, thanks for the the posts.  larry1


----------



## m_kilde (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello Folks

So now the engine got connectingrods and bearings for -do-


----------



## joe d (Jul 28, 2010)

Mogens

This is a very interesting looking engine. I've been following along, and have somehow not posted to mention how much I've been enjoying your build. 

Looking forward to more!

Cheers, Joe


----------



## m_kilde (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Folks

Well today I finished the steam valves and they are now in place in the cylindre block


----------



## m_kilde (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi All

Today I finished the bracket for the Stephenson gear on my Engine


----------



## Maryak (Aug 24, 2010)

Mogens,

IMHO you do beautiful work. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## m_kilde (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Folks

Today I finished the bearings for the steamvalve controlrods


----------



## m_kilde (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi All

Well today I finished the controlrods for the steamvalves






I did of course attempt a test run, but had no succes.

I went back to the CAD, and found some minor errors on the steamvalves and the lenght of the piston rods, small adjustments has to be made, but not a big job.


----------



## o.h.cam (Sep 8, 2010)

Great engine and build.Am watching a similar construct by kvom of westbury design elsewhere here.Have been beating my head against a wall trying to find some plans to build one of these with no results.suggestions anyone????Have drawn a blank in the archives here and can't seem to get Paddelducks site ,which has thread of the same engine,to acknowledge my registration attempt.I'm kind of a latecomer here with all this stuff and may not be going the proper route but the lesson's in the learning and I'm still trying


----------



## b.lindsey (Sep 8, 2010)

Mogens, nice to see the updates on this project. Its a fascinating engine and should have lots of interesting motion to watch while running.

Regards,
Bill


----------

